# Shop temp Highly impressed with service



## bilco01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ordered 4 Acekard 2i on 6th april received today 13th postal address Nothern Ireland UK fast postage 

all cards tested and original all working  well.

All items came in original boxes and it was free shipping


----------



## Hecatia (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it worth getting the "original" R4 then with wood for a old DS i have? Shop temp is the only place that has it.


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2010)

ctr3k said:
			
		

> Is it worth getting the "original" R4 then with wood for a old DS i have? Shop temp is the only place that has it.


No. Get another better flashcart. Wood is for existing R4 users, those who don't own R4s should get better carts like the Acekard, DSONE/TWO, Cyclo etc.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 13, 2010)

ctr3k said:
			
		

> Is it worth getting the "original" R4 then with wood for a old DS i have? Shop temp is the only place that has it.


no,go for Acekard

plus its also a 1:1 R4 clone,still not original


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 13, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> ctr3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's why there's quotes around original in his post....i think


----------



## fullstrength (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got to say, the price for the Acekard's are great.  I ordered 2 and added 2 8gb memsticks with the order.  Then I apparantly payed twice through paypal.  After contacting shoptemp they refunded the second payment.  They sent me an email updating my status to shipped and included a tracking #.  Unfortunately that tracking # isn't getting me anywhere just yet.  I'll give that a couple more days, but hopefully they arrive not too long after that.....I paid for express mail.  I'll finish this review when product arrives, based on shipping time and actual product.


----------



## Hecatia (Apr 13, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> ctr3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a AK2i for the gimmicky DSi that i should not have got and Acekard= Epic win
i just want to get a separate flash kit for my old fat DS

and i know the R4 is a clone


----------



## Nathanok (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think it really matter if it's a clone or not, since it is an exact clone. Runs wood rpg and everything.


----------



## fullstrength (Apr 17, 2010)

fullstrength said:
			
		

> I've got to say, the price for the Acekard's are great.  I ordered 2 and added 2 8gb memsticks with the order.  Then I apparantly payed twice through paypal.  After contacting shoptemp they refunded the second payment.  They sent me an email updating my status to shipped and included a tracking #.  Unfortunately that tracking # isn't getting me anywhere just yet.  I'll give that a couple more days, but hopefully they arrive not too long after that.....I paid for express mail.  I'll finish this review when product arrives, based on shipping time and actual product.



Edit- I give this overall purchase an A.  Shipment with Express Mail was prompt.  Communication with support team @ website was prompt.  Great job Shoptemp


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

This just proves how good shoptemp is...


----------



## chainfighter (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it is really great its fast, they are very friendly,explain their solutions really clear and even said that my english wasnt half bad


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 21, 2010)

Received my AK2i +2GB stick. Exactly 10 days after I ordered. Now I just have to figure out how the hell to flash this card so it will work. :|


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Received my AK2i +2GB stick. Exactly 10 days after I ordered. Now I just have to figure out how the hell to flash this card so it will work. :|


Ironically it looks like Shoptemp have started a flashing service for the AK2i.
Pay them a token fee and they'll flash it for you.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

The AK2i card do not come pre-flashed to v.1.4 from Shop Temp, do they?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

nycsam786 said:
			
		

> The AK2i card do not come pre-flashed to v.1.4 from Shop Temp, do they?



Actually, they just started a premium flashing and updating service.
Pay a token sum and they'll update it for you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 22, 2010)

Eh I got it sorted out. I just can't figure out how to add cheats.


----------



## kieran (Apr 22, 2010)

bilco01 said:
			
		

> Ordered 4 Acekard 2i on 6th april received today 13th postal address Nothern Ireland UK fast postage
> 
> all cards tested and original all working  well.
> 
> All items came in original boxes and it was free shipping


Good to hear that a fellow Irishman got quick delivery. I'm down in the south, though. I ordered the same card as well.


----------

